# Fault code



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I would like to know what is a smart alternator fault code is??:confused. How do I fix it?:confused Any help would be helpful Also where is the IAT sensor located?? anyone with pictures?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the fault code number? The only time I've ever seen the term "smart alternator fault" was on a Ford. The reason I asked about the fault code number is that most tuners show code P1632 as the fault you mentioned but that's wrong because the 'smart alternator' thing is a Ford thing. If that's the code you're getting, the code number is proper, P1632, but in GM codes it's a theft system-fuel cutoff fault. Unfortunately, I've never experienced it and don't know how to fix it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The intimidator said:


> where is the IAT sensor located?


On 05-06 its part of the maf. Iat relocate with a breakout harness is the way to go so it wont pull as much timing.


----------

